

Redesign http://www.patternwall.net - vaddo

Patternwall starting with a new delicious look. Webdesigners go and grab the patterns! :)
======
xauronx
Doesn't resize very well.

Oh wow, the actual app itself is pretty neat. The landing page looks pretty
bad, I would have instantly closed it if it was posted anywhere but HN. Once I
started playing with it, it's pretty nice. I would probably just make that the
base page, and advertise your book marklet in a dialog box or something.

The logo looks a little pixelated and reminds me of 90's free clip art pages.

